# st.helen



## sanilac (Jan 22, 2009)

Did St.Helen get any snow on monday? Have a cabin ther and hopeing to get some riding in. Be heading up tommorow morning. Trail repots havent been updated yet. Thanks


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I would say not much if they did, we came home from Grayling yesterday and along 75 we did`nt really see any amount of new snow till south of Standish. I know Grayling suspended grooming (there`s nothing left) till they get more snow. If your riding off trail and 2 tracks you can probly still ride, Good Luck if you find snow. Mike


----------



## sanilac (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like another weekend of ice fishing.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

2" since the last time you were up. On the bright side the crappie fishing is picking up .


----------

